# Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim / UK



## werner (25 May 2008)

Are there any car brokers or personal importers of cars in Ireland?
I.e. I want to buy a car from Belgium or the UK, I go to a broker that handles the entire transaction for a fee..etc

Any recomendations from personal experience anyone?


----------



## Brianp (25 May 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland?*

I think carsource do these type of transations
I've never used them myself and no affiliation. they might only deal with high spec cars but not sure
[broken link removed]


----------



## rory.rafter (4 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

I used a guy based down in Wexford. I got his name through my boss at work.

I told him what i wanted(BMW 320d Coupe) & within 3 weeks, he had one sourced.
The car had only 8,000 miles was late 2005 & cost £14,000. It costs €450 to get the car transported to ireland. HPI check was provided as part of the deal.

He worked in the trade in england for 15 years but now lives in ireland. He seem to have lots of contact in the trade in england.
I dont know if i cam post his details but if you are interested or have any questions, please email on rory.rafter@gmail.com.


----------



## Frank Zappa (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

www.autoplatz.ie

www.corkmotorcentre.ie


----------



## werner (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Kind thanks for the helpful replies


----------



## rory.rafter (17 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

The guy from wexford i mentioned before now has a website: www.swancraft.ie. I found him very good.

Rory


----------



## ccraig (17 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Hey, why not just do it yourself. Its not a big deal


----------



## horse7 (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

have emailed virtual car imports over a week ago,still no reply.


----------



## chico27 (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

www.dreamcars.ie based in Dublin got me a car (Audi A5) with a top discount (ex Demo from the UK) they only deal with main dealers..also they said they could order brand new from Germany or Belgium if I wanted..good experience with these guys very professional.


----------



## Iceman732 (6 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Agree with Chico dream cars are amazing, you name your car and they'll get it for you. Highly recommend these guys, they'll openly tell you if you'd be saving more money by doing it yourself etc...

Not really worth using imports unless the car is €40K+ or very rare. (1967 Shelby GT 500 - Eleanor!) How I wish I had one of those.


----------



## NickyK (6 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Find a car and use ros.ie to see if it's worthwhile importing it. Get RAC to check it out and go over yourself to collect it. Most garages will collect you from the airport. Get yourself a satnav and drive it home yourself. No big deal.


----------



## Bannockburn (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

The back of What Car magazine has a list of brokers based in the UK. Many don’t charge the customer and instead receive a commission from the supplying UK dealership. Deposits are typically paid directly to the supplying dealership.

UK Brokers

www.buyacar.co.uk/

www.nationwide-cars.co.uk/

http://www.uknewcars.com/

www.broadspeed.com/ 

I'm sure any of the above could deliver your vehicle to Holyhead or Heysham - normally costs around £150 to ship a car without the driver on the ferry to Dublin. Or you can get it delivered to Ireland for between €350 and €500 depending on locations. 

The EU website for comparisons on new car prices in the EU is handy. See http://ec.europa.eu/comm/competition/sectors/motor_vehicles/overview_en.html). This is also available in hardback format from the EU information centres (http://ec.europa.eu/ireland/contact_us/the_eu_near_you/europe_direct_centres/index_en.htm).

Finland and Denmark are typically the cheapest place to source cars pre-tax in Europe. You also need to take into account that car dealers elsewhere in Europe share more of their profit i.e. give bigger discounts.


----------



## Bannockburn (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

The back of What Car magazine has a list of brokers based in the UK. Many don’t charge the customer and instead receive a commission from the supplying UK dealership. Deposits are typically paid directly to the supplying dealership.

Sample of  established UK Brokers

www.buyacar.co.uk/

www.nationwide-cars.co.uk/

http://www.uknewcars.com/

www.broadspeed.com/ 

I'm sure any of the above could deliver your vehicle to Holyhead or Heysham - normally costs around £150 to ship a car without the driver on the ferry to Dublin. Or you can get it delivered to Ireland for between €350 and €500 depending on locations. 

The EU website for comparisons on new car prices in the EU is handy. See http://ec.europa.eu/comm/competition/sectors/motor_vehicles/overview_en.html). This is also available in hardback format from the EU information centres (http://ec.europa.eu/ireland/contact_us/the_eu_near_you/europe_direct_centres/index_en.htm).

Finland and Denmark are typically the cheapest place to source cars pre-tax in Europe. You also need to take into account that car dealers elsewhere in Europe share more of their profit i.e. give bigger discounts.


----------



## DeclanP (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

I emailed www.dreamcars.ie and a guy got back to me and seemed okay. I inquired about bringing in a bmw 520 04/05 range and he said that he would come back with a number of options. He mentioned a 20% deposit which I have no problem with but what sort of guarantees am I given that this is secure and refundable is things don't go to plan. He spoke about details of a contract I would have with them and their obligations to me. Anyone deal with these guys and how did the financial arrangements work out? Thanks


----------



## chico27 (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*



DeclanP said:


> I emailed www.dreamcars.ie and a guy got back to me and seemed okay. I inquired about bringing in a bmw 520 04/05 range and he said that he would come back with a number of options. He mentioned a 20% deposit which I have no problem with but what sort of guarantees am I given that this is secure and refundable is things don't go to plan. He spoke about details of a contract I would have with them and their obligations to me. Anyone deal with these guys and how did the financial arrangements work out? Thanks


 
DeclanP  I was the same I was a bit sceptical so the lads met me face to face to answer any of my queries (and there were a lot!)..to be honest i found it quite smooth they gave me a copy of the contract/order form to take home and read through. They took my deposit and kept me informed throughout they did specify that if the car wasnt as ordered that they would refund my deposit in full no qualms but the car was as specified so i had no complaints and paid the balance..they even called me back 2 weeks later to see how I was getting on which I thought was a nice touch. for me it was a good choice and i love my A5!..let us know how you get on if you choose to go with them.


----------



## DeclanP (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Thanks, chico. That is reassuring. The only trouble is that I am the other side of the country but what the hell. I know what others will say that it is simple to go over to UK and bring one back, and much cheaper. To be honest, that is not my scene. At the moment the lads are searching for the preferred car and will let you know the outcome. Thanks again


----------



## DeclanP (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Just an update on importing a car through a third party. The guys in www.dreamcars.ie were good and gave me three offers. 2004 BMW 520d €25,950; 2 2005 BMWs 520d €28,500 and €27,750. Thought it was a bit pricey and think I may go down the road of doing it myself. Checked a few dealers in North and UK and it will work out significantly better to import myself — all things considered


----------



## chico27 (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

They seem like decent quotes but only if they have a fairly good warranties
As I know a guy who brought in a 04 X5 with a full panoramic sunroof which went after 3 weeks cost him 3K euro to get the sunroof replaced by BMW, so if you get a good deal bringing in yourself make sure you get a good warranty... let us know how you get on.


----------



## Iceman732 (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any Car Brokers personal Importers in Republic of Ireland? Buy a car frm Belguim*

Like I said the guys in Dreamcars are up front, generally they tend to say that the real saving starts at about €40k up.


----------

